# Tom Savini talks about Rusty Slusser and SPFXMasks



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

YouTube - Rusty Slusser and Tom Savini Talking about SPFXmasks

Thank you for watching.
-SPFX


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey if you got Tom Savini's seal of approval, I cant wait to see your stuff showing up in movies!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

An endorsement by Tom Savini. Very impressive. I love his work. SPFXMasks are pretty impressive too.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! You know you've got a good product if Savini likes it. I noticed he also used your mask for an Extreme Home Makeover scene. Cool!


----------



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Wow! You know you've got a good product if Savini likes it. I noticed he also used your mask for an Extreme Home Makeover scene. Cool!


 That he did! 
Thank you everyone. It is indeed a pleasure to have such a sounding endorsement from Mr.Savini.
-SPFXMasks


----------

